# Stone-dead



## winterleaf

Geia sas.
Graphw sto filo mou sth Thessalonikh. Einai mallon eykolo na tou pw oti meta apo ta EPTA MHNES pou tis fylaksa mesa sto spiti apo to kruo, th prwtomagia telos pantwn ebala eksw apo thn porta tis duo mou mikres leptes fouksies kai amesws tis skwtose h pagwnia...... alla gia logous emfashs kai aganakthshs thelw na prosthesw th leksh stone-dead. Google says _marmarwmenos_ but Google is so deeply unreliable that I never dare to trust it. My dictionary translates that as _turned to stone _without any implication of death. I do realise that degrees of deadness do not exist, but how would a Greek emphasise the statement I am trying to make? Sas eyxaristw gia thn prosoxh sas.


----------



## Dimboukas

If I think of _stone-dead_ as utterly dead, I would say η παγωνιά τις κατασκότωσε or ολοσκότωσε or κατασκοτωμένες [οι φούξιες]. Or you can say πετρωμένες.


----------



## Perseas

"Πάγωσαν του θανατά" maybe? It's the only one I can think of now that combines "παγωνιά" and "θάνατο".


----------



## anthodocheio

Καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ και συγχαρητήρια για τα ελληνικά σου, είναι εξαιρετικά, 
μόνο που δεν είναι σωστό να τα γράφεις με greeklish,  
νομίζω ότι το τονίζουν αυτό και οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρη...  



winterleaf said:


> alla gia logous emfashs kai aganakthshs thelw na prosthesw th leksh stone-dead.



Την λέξη stone-dead, πώς θα την έβαζες στην πρόταση; Στα αγγλικά δηλαδή πώς θα ήταν; Λέω μήπως έτσι μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## winterleaf

anthodocheio said:


> Καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ και συγχαρητήρια για τα ελληνικά σου, είναι εξαιρετικά,
> μόνο που δεν είναι σωστό να τα γράφεις με greeklish,
> νομίζω ότι το τονίζουν αυτό και οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρη...
> 
> 
> 
> Την λέξη stone-dead, πώς θα την έβαζες στην πρόταση; Στα αγγλικά δηλαδή πώς θα ήταν; Λέω μήπως έτσι μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## winterleaf

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά και τις τρεις για τις  απαντήσεις σας. Νομίζω oti _η παγωνιά τις κατασκότωσε _ισχύει  καλά. Αναγαλλιάζω πραγματικά αφού ποτέ πριν δεν είχα κανένα στον οποίον μπορούσα να απευθύνω την απορία μου. Σας ζητώ συγγνώμην για  το Greeklish που  αντιπαθώ κι εγώ μα δεν κατάλαβα πώς να κάνω αλλιώς. Μια μεγάλη σιωπή θα μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει την κρητική σας, Ανθοδοχείο, παρά το φιλοφρόνημα σας για το οποίο ευγνωμονώ 




. Ευτυχώς για μένα, η πέννα, όπως λέμε, μόλις έπεσε. Σας αφίνω γειά.


----------



## anthodocheio

Συγγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα! Δεν το ήθελα!


----------



## winterleaf

Καθόλου, καθόλου! Σ'ευχαριστώ για την καλοσύνη σου.


----------



## Andrious

Νομίζω ότι κι ένα απλό "πάγωσαν" αρκεί.


----------



## winterleaf

Δεν φαντάστηκα ποτέ, ενώ αγωνιζομουνα όλα εκείνα τα απομονωμένα χρόνια, ότι μια μέρα ενώ ακόμα κοιμόμουνα κάποιος/α καλός/η άνθρωπος θα απαντούσε με τόση γενναιοδωρία τις ερωτήσεις μου. Τι ωραία! Σ'ευχαριστώ, Ανδριους. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------

